

NASA Tries to Rewrite the Book on Science Fiction - T-A
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304450904579369080192863224

======
JoeAltmaier
Finally! NASA is marketing itself! All my life I've listened to dry announcers
say pitiful boring things about the astounding achievements of NASA - starting
with Walter Cronkite years ago. Never did we celebrate the cowboy-astronauts
risking their lives on top of incredible roman-candle rockets going places no-
one thought they could even survive. No, it was all about how science made it
all safe and sensible.

